# Nintendo DS, Connecting To The Internet??



## Hybridtheory (May 10, 2007)

Hi

My g/f has a pc with a wireless router and has a Nintendo DS. How can she connect to the internet via the wireless router using the Nintendo DS?? Any advice is much appreciated.

Many Thanks


----------



## Booksadd1ct (Aug 15, 2007)

generally u type in the product key on the back of the router into the ds


----------



## Booksadd1ct (Aug 15, 2007)

Hybridtheory said:


> Hi
> 
> My g/f has a pc with a wireless router and has a Nintendo DS. How can she connect to the internet via the wireless router using the Nintendo DS?? Any advice is much appreciated.
> 
> Many Thanks





sexadd1ct said:


> generally u type in the product key on the back of the router into the ds


mr linkin park lol


----------



## Hybridtheory (May 10, 2007)

Hi sexadd1ct

Mr Linkin Park, whats that all about and why u find it so funny??


----------



## Booksadd1ct (Aug 15, 2007)

chill out wasnt laughing i love linkin park hey are fantastic


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I've been TRYING to get the broswer for my DS but everyone is always sold out.


----------



## Knightdog89 (Dec 27, 2007)

Yes, I've been having trouble too in getting my DS to work with either the wireless router or the Nintendo USB connector. (I have both.) When I "search for an access point," my DS tells me that "The access point's security settings are not supported by the Nintendo DS." 

I have also heard that one can type in the product key from the back of the router into the DS in order to manually set up the connection, but where would that go? SSID? WEP key? Somewhere in the IP address? Somewhere in the DNS? And after the product key is entered, what other information needs to be entered and where can I find it? 

If it helps, my main computer is a Windows XP and I have a Comtrend Wireless ADSL2+ Router.

Thank you for any information you can give me.


----------



## Knightdog89 (Dec 27, 2007)

Oh yes, I am also having trouble in getting my Wii to work with the WiFi, although my laptop works perfectly with it.


----------



## Van Hel Singh (Jul 24, 2006)

Most routers will use WEP keys. So just type that into the Wii. If not then go onto your browser, type in your dns server address and disable security settings. HOWEVER, I don't recommend this method since it could result in anyone using your internet. Best stay on the safe side and try to find your WEP key.


----------



## johodan (May 11, 2009)

im tryna get ma dsi up to nintendo but i cant find the key on the game case instructions or on the ds box can some1 tell me were to find it plz ps:its not on my router


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The security key is for the router and is the same as used by your laptop or wireless card for the PC.


----------



## johodan (May 11, 2009)

wrench97 said:


> The security key is for the router and is the same as used by your laptop or wireless card for the PC.


there is no product key on my router
im tryna get an account on nintendo.com but i need a product key but i cant find 1


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Are you connecting to the internet with the ds ?


----------

